# is it ok to feed dart frogs waxworms



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

i want to try something other then fruit flies and pinheads and read that its ok for treats


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah...they love them, as long as they are appropriatly sized.
You will probably have to raise them you're self to get them that small, but it's not hard.


----------

